# speed limit?



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

NFAA events have a 280fps speed limit rule.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> NFAA events have a 280fps speed limit rule.


The actual wording of the rule.......

The maximum peak draw weight allowed in NFAA competition shall be 80 lbs., with a maximum speed of 280 FPS with a varince of 3%.


I think they meant variance...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> The actual wording of the rule.......
> 
> The maximum peak draw weight allowed in NFAA competition shall be 80 lbs., with a maximum speed of 280 FPS with a varince of 3%.
> 
> ...


*NOWWWWwwwww don't you go makin' fun of them Sticky.....they know where you live.........:scared:*
.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> The actual wording of the rule.......
> 
> The maximum peak draw weight allowed in NFAA competition shall be 80 lbs., with a maximum speed of 280 FPS with a varince of 3%.
> 
> ...


May be 60lbs ,Depends on waht happens in Vegas.
What happens in Vegas does not always stay in Vegas.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

capemaybowman said:


> May be 60lbs ,Depends on waht happens in Vegas.
> What happens in Vegas does not always stay in Vegas.


I hope not. It doesn't effect me but I don't like it. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep...280 is the max

IMO unless you are have a long draw and/or you are shooting a fast bow...or shooting ACEs or McKinney IIs you don't really want to be much over 270 or so.


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

looks like I get to shoot in the mid 50# this year, that will help out the shoulders!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

60xar said:


> looks like I get to shoot in the mid 50# this year, that will help out the shoulders!!!!


Why do you shoot more lbs then that for anything really? :noidea: 

I shoot 56-60lbs for everything....indoors, field, and 3D.

Shoot the right bow...with the right arrow and you don't need 70lbs....the foam isn't gonna move and there is no bone to blow through.:wink:

Besides for field...you aren't shooting 20 arrows in a round....not counting warming up you have to shoot 112 arrows. If you are worn out you might as well not even keep score. :wink:


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

oh I dont shoot 70, I agree there is no need for that. I just got a new Vantage pro and I will have to turn it down to get to 280 im sure. right now with my 3D arrows it is shooting 311 at 63lbs(max poundage). That is with a 320gr arrow, if my figuring is right my navigators should be around 360gr. I will have to see where it is at when I get them setup.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

60xar said:


> oh I dont shoot 70, I agree there is no need for that. I just got a new Vantage pro and I will have to turn it down to get to 280 im sure. right now with my 3D arrows it is shooting 311 at 63lbs(max poundage). That is with a 320gr arrow, if my figuring is right my navigators should be around 360gr. I will have to see where it is at when I get them setup.


What's your draw?

If you can make it around a field course without getting worn out shooting 60lbs I wouldn't go any lower.....


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

my draw is 29", I think the 60# will be fine but I am just getting used to the draw on the spirals. I am used to the cam 1/2's so there will be a little adjustment to get used to the small valley.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You can go down a little an probably keep the same feel on the back end as your old cams.


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

thats what I am doing now, I backed it down 2 1/2 turns just to get used to it. I havenot checked the poundage yet. I am more on the indoor kick right now and will start to play with it more after Vegas. We have about 40" of snow outside right now and temps averaging below zero so I have time to get used to it at 20 yds.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

60xar said:


> thats what I am doing now, I backed it down 2 1/2 turns just to get used to it. I havenot checked the poundage yet. I am more on the indoor kick right now and will start to play with it more after Vegas. We have about 40" of snow outside right now and temps averaging below zero so I have time to get used to it at 20 yds.


I hear that....I try and shoot about the same lbs indoors as I do outdoors. I shoot 58-60 outside and unless I am just not shooting at all I don't shoot less then 56 inside.


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

I dont usually check my poundage, I normally order a 60lb bow and shoot it at the highest poundage I can comfortably shoot consistantly. Everytime I have checked them I am round 55 indoor and right at about 60 outdoor.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

If I was reading correctly the other day, it looks like the speed limit has been raised to 300fps from 280 fps for 2009.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> If I was reading correctly the other day, it looks like the speed limit has been raised to 300fps from 280 fps for 2009.


Yep....starting 6/1/2009 :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Makes sense... .it's gettin hard to keep em under 280 +3%.. :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Makes sense... .it's gettin hard to keep em under 280 +3%.. :lol: :thumb:


not for me..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Makes sense... .it's gettin hard to keep em under 280 +3%.. :lol: :thumb:


It is if you are shooting a bow that is a speed bow with light arrows.....not too many of those on field course or indoors.:wink:

I know all the Elite riser Hoyts will do 300 with spirals if your draw is at least 28" or so.....but most guys aren't gonna shoot 5 grains with them. The NFAA has how many 3D shoots a year.....

One day I guess they remember what NFAA stands for.:zip:

I will be shooting around 270 fps with the PE this year :wink:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Makes sense... .it's gettin hard to keep em under 280 +3%.. :lol: :thumb:


Ahhhhhhhhhh not for me either.:wink: AC


----------



## Fleahop (Feb 7, 2009)

*Speed*

Whew hope they don't put a minimum. 1983 Hoyt Pro Medalist...52#'s.....indoor 2613 X7's Full length 200 grain tips I get 172 fps. Same Bow just change the string (don't have to move the rest or nock that way) outdoor, 2014 X7's Cut to fit, 100grain glue in points I get 202 fps. :darkbeer: Practice, practice, practice. There is an advantage to slow arrows...You can run down the lane and move the target before the arrow gets there when you make a bad release.:lol3:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

It used to be 280, but this year it was changed to 300fps


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Not sure where I will be as far as speed goes this year. I switched to a Vantage Pro with Cam 1/2 +, a 28" draw and probably about 54lbs to keep my current arrows in spine. I have some ACC 3-28's and Lightspeed 500's so I drop a couple pounds to gain a little speed. Shooting 56lbs indoor right now.


----------

